# Dead Browns



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

I hit the South Fork River on monday and today both days I saw a bunch of dead brown trout, I thought it was probably poor catch and release skills the first day. Then today I saw more and thought it was odd. Do these fish have a hard time this time of year I didn't think so. Maybe people are just killing them from the recent article. The dead fish were all brown trout from as small as about 5 inches up to 16 inches. It was sad to see them going to waste, just rotting on the bottom. Anybody have any other ideas of what happened to them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

t_wolfer said:


> It was sad to see them going to waste, just rotting on the bottom.


I guess that depends on your point of view. Are rotting fish really a waste when it comes to the ecosystem of the stream? Are fewer brown trout in the river a benefit to the trout population in the stream?

Which river was this on again?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree the rotting fish aren't really a waste. I just hope with a massive die off like that wasn't caused by something being spilled into the river. Did you report it to the DWR?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I agree the rotting fish aren't really a waste. I just hope with a massive die off like that wasn't caused by something being spilled into the river. Did you report it to the DWR?


like when Coors dumped 115,000 gallons of beer into the CO. i shed a tear that day, for the fish and the wasted beer.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow wasted beer and fish that it terrible.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

kochanut said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > I agree the rotting fish aren't really a waste. I just hope with a massive die off like that wasn't caused by something being spilled into the river. Did you report it to the DWR?
> ...


wait, a minute... they dumped it in on purpose???

kinda cool of them to premarinate the fish that lived i guess?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

no it was an accident, still a national tragedy


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It was into Clear Creek and not the Colorado but still a waist of beer.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Critter said:


> It was into Clear Creek and not the Colorado but still a waist of beer.


thanks for the clarification


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

It was in the South Fork of the Ogden, between the campgrounds and memorial park.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. That river has plenty of browns so by lowering the population will just make for better quality fish the next couple of years.


----------

